
Sblack: an ultra-lightweight Mac client for Slack - mkalygin
https://www.sblack.online/
======
BugsJustFindMe
How is this different than wrapping the slack website with Fluid.app?

Also,
[https://github.com/frankdilo/sblack](https://github.com/frankdilo/sblack)
says "Sblack is no longer available for download since the app is in violation
of the Slack Acceptable Use Policy. It was fun while it lasted, sorry guys!"

Also, telling me that it's safe without any evidence is awful. Don't do that.
Link to the github repo instead of these meaningless "I promise that you can
trust me, honest!" shenanigans.

Also, forcing an email signup to download? HAHAHAHAHA.

~~~
nil_pointer
Did he take down the repo? It's no longer visible.

Solid observations.

~~~
BugsJustFindMe
> _Did he take down the repo? It 's no longer visible._

It looks like it. I can't articulate why, but that sets off alarm bells to me.

------
eberkund
Could you add some screenshots?

------
tuananh
Wey is a super fast, lightweight Slack client. However, the author doesn't
seem to actively maintain it.

[https://github.com/yue/wey](https://github.com/yue/wey)

------
comex
Using the builtin WebKit instead of a bundled Chrome is not enough to make an
app “ultra-lightweight”. I was hoping for an actual native client…

~~~
jczhang
Agreed, this doesn't seem to me `ultra-lightweight` vs normal slack after
looking at Activity Monitor as a quick comparison. However, the dark theme is
nice to have.

------
frankdilo
Developer of the app here. Feel free to ask questions.

~~~
bberenberg
Looks like the repo is gone, care to explain why? Concerns around security
with apps like this are common. OSS doesn't fix that, but it makes things a
bit easier to audit.

